# [resolved]Bluetooth Dongle



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

(Kinda a removable media driver - If wrong place then please move)

A few months ago I had to totally reinstall everything on my computer but lost the disk for my Bluetooth dongle, unfortuntly it isnt a plug and play, obviously need some software but cant find it anywhere (its one of those annoying tiny disks)

My question is is there anything I can do? i.e download one off the internet? the dongle is a Mikomi bluetooth model no.BC03RUT-01 sorry thats all I can tell you as I only have the tini tiny dongle!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Dongle*

Without the disk you will have a lot of fun, bluetooth is a weird beast, and can be extremely fussy about working, and when you get them, especially a no name brand any back up is usually non existent, just tried finding the company website, but all I could find so far was you need BlueSoleil as thats the drivers that come with it, problem is makers of such software rarely like letting 3rd party's download it, so you can search for ages to find a download that works, I know with my TDK device it's all but impossible for me to update my Widcomm drivers as TDK are blanking me and Widcomm just say go to your supplier for the latest software, but BlueSoleil software is what your looking for ideally, if you can find it just download and install, and just hope it isn't like the Widcomm drivers I tried where it says the licence wont allow for use with my device.

Alternately you could try downloading and using the Windows Bluetooth stack, this was the first link I was able to find for that, but I've never used them so can't say much about them for you, but if you want to have a try there they are.

Update, just found some drivers that will hopefully work for you, if they do your lucky, but if you ever find your disk protect it with your life lol, that's true of any no name product, because only to often there is no support and no drivers to download, so your disk is often your ONLY option, but >>>Here<<< you are and I hope they work.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Dongle*

You are a top top top guy, this is the exact program I had last time! thank you very much for you help again!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Dongle*

NP lol, now guard those drivers with your life ROFL, I just wish I could get my Widcomm drivers as easy.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Dongle*

tini tini tiny problem, it says because I havent got a "licence" that it has to run in evaluation mode or something. never mind, tbh i hardly use it! thanks though


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Dongle*

On the rare occasion I found a Widcomm driver I had the same issue, and I feared you may get the same, I thought you got lucky from the previous reply, but not the case apparently, you may find you only solution is to find you disk, the makers of these dongles don't make it easy, so guard such disks when you get them because it is often your only hope.
But as a thought try and track down\use the windows bluetooth stack, that apparently doesn't mess you about with licences as much, but whether your device will work I couldn't say, hope you find a way round it anyway.


----------

